# Niner Cogalicious RDO Installed!



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just installed my Niner Cogalicious RDO this weekend! Can't wait to get it out on the trail!


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

So fresh, so clean!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow man that thing is sweets :thumbsup:

SPP


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Jelly...cinnamon pear..


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

That looks hot!


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow... Pretty sweet.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Hawt...Maybe I should get one as a gift for my bike. Looks much better than my HBC.


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

Dang! That's nice!


----------



## TacoBeer (Sep 9, 2008)

I was thinking about getting one too, is it worth it so far?


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations on being wealthy....


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

TacoBeer said:


> I was thinking about getting one too, is it worth it so far?


C'mon, you know it's not worth it. Any CK cog will ride as smooth and last as long. Do you care that much to save 20g? I say, cut back on the nachos...And although pretty as a rising moon, once covered with dust, grim and grease, who can tell?

So rationally, it is a poor purchase. But...it's a serious eye candy. And the box...OMG, what a box...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Climber999 said:


> C'mon, you know it's not worth it. Any CK cog will ride as smooth and last as long. Do you care that much to save 20g? I say, cut back on the nachos...And although pretty as a rising moon, once covered with dust, grim and grease, who can tell?
> 
> So rationally, it is a poor purchase. But...it's a serious eye candy. And the box...OMG, what a box...


Dude, don't hate. That thing is awesome.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Metty said:


> Congratulations on enjoying something nice.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> Dude, don't hate. That thing is awesome.


I don't! I may even buy one myself. Please note that I gave credit where it was due. I just don't think it represents a great value.

But what heck, don't we all buy things that we fancy?


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sho is purdy!

Dont mind the haters....you earned the $ through hard work, spend it on what you like!:thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't need but do want.....

That cog is HAWT !!!


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Question is what bits are you using the tin for!


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yea...it was bit pricey, but the couch is pretty comfy these days! 

As for how it performs...um...I have to admit that I haven't had a chance to get it on the trail yet. I installed it last weekend, but just haven't had a chance to ride with it yet. I've been in indoor classes in the evenings after work, but I'm hoping to hit some dirt after work on Friday. I'll let you know how it goes!

Still not sure what to do with the tin just yet.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Well every time I see that there's been a new reply to this post I click and again see that beauty of a cog and remind myself how much I would love one in a 21t but dammit just can't afford it :nono: oh well :madmax:

SPP


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm just curious if their spacers are also Ti? And, how much adjustability do you have with them? I like being dead on with my cog placement and would be annoyed i can only get within 1-2mm for that cash.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to be honest, I'm not exactly sure what material is used for the spacer kit. However, it is lighter than the Surly kit that I was previously using. There is quite a bit of adjustability with the kit (more so than the Surly kit), plus you can flip the cog itself to fine tune your line.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> I'm just curious if their spacers are also Ti? And, how much adjustability do you have with them? I like being dead on with my cog placement and would be annoyed i can only get within 1-2mm for that cash.


Such low standards for your chainline! I'm usually worried if I'm off by anywhere from .5mm to 1mm! ...then again, maybe my standards are too high


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Such low standards for your chainline! I'm usually worried if I'm off by anywhere from .5mm to 1mm! ...then again, maybe my standards are too high


What types of tools do you use to measure if your chainline is off by .5mm?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Digital callipers usually. I get mine to within 0.5mm using them and the correct technique.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Such low standards for your chainline! I'm usually worried if I'm off by anywhere from .5mm to 1mm! ...then again, maybe my standards are too high


I said i would be annoyed if i could only get within 1-2mm (with the Niner spacers). My chainline is perfect. Or, as perfect as my skewer measurement will give me as posted here http://forums.mtbr.com/8417635-post7.html . I even have some <.5mm spacers to get it lined up right on the teeth. :thumbsup:


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL @ chainline nerdery.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

OneBadWagon said:


> LOL @ chainline nerdery.


No doubt. At least they include spacers and a lock ring. If you are the type to nerd out to the point of needing .01" spacers....well...you likely have a supply of them anyways.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

That skewer technique is brilliantly simple. Just checked my chain line and discovered the eyeball method was about 7mm off. eek!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

This kit is so clean, much nicer than the CK kit. I can't even question the asking price from Niner, it's worth the money.


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

*complete kit*

very nice and will last a long time. i think its worth it


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Despite being a versatile kit, it's not perfect. Namely, it misses small odd sized spacers such as 1mm and 3mm. 
Here the spacers that are enclosed:
3 x 2 mm; 2 x 5mm; 2 x 10mm


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Pretty sure the GF has one on order for me in a 21t for upcoming birthday / christmas :thumbsup:

My King SS hub has nice spacers and lockring, so I'm not sure if I should use those or what sounds like the more tunable niner spacers ... what would you do?

SPP


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

In theory how do think the durability will compare to a Surly?


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

shackleton47 said:


> In theory how do think the durability will compare to a Surly?


Uh, I think it's like comparing a military hummer to a porsche cayenne, right? One overbuilt and zero sex appeal vs. lighter and sexy. How does steel compare to TI long term? My Boone 20t Ti is still going strong after 4 years.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

ChrisGardner73 - What has been your experience with a PC-991 chain for SS? Are you using the Cross-Step version?

Also, what is your height/weight?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, you guys are nerds! I slapped a couple spacers on my hub, then the cog, then the spacer, stuck it in the frame. Eye balled it, adjusted the tensioner bolts to center the wheel and locked it down. Dead on as far as I am concerned and have had no problems what so ever. Seriously, though, I have calipers and would have measured it had I had any rubbing or alignment issues but honestly, it has worked flawlessly so far!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

sweeeet


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

dubdryver said:


> ChrisGardner73 - What has been your experience with a PC-991 chain for SS? Are you using the Cross-Step version?
> 
> Also, what is your height/weight?


It's just the regular 991, and I haven't had any issues. I'm 5'10", 178 lbs.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

SlowPokePete said:


> SPP


Nice!


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

Such a nice looking cog. Tin is a nice touch.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Gonna install today:thumbsup:

SPP


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

how is it not already installed? New component arrives = 30 minutes till test ride. Enjoy that piece of art.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> how is it not already installed? New component arrives = 30 minutes till test ride. Enjoy that piece of art.


That's definitely my usual routine.

Unfortunately about 4" of mess came down overnight and it is sleet and nasty out there as I type ... just came in from shoveling it off the driveway :madmax:

SPP


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe you need a fatbike to mount that Ti goodness on  .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jetboy23 said:


> I'm just curious if their spacers are also Ti? And, how much adjustability do you have with them? I like being dead on with my cog placement and would be annoyed i can only get within 1-2mm for that cash.


Since ti weighs more than aluminum and spacers fill a low-stress role, it makes sense they'd be aluminum. I don't know whether they ARE aluminum, but aluminum makes a superior material choice for spacers compared to ti.

Obviously the cog is a different story... ti or steel. I once watched an aluminum cog get destroyed in a day (CK).

P.S. What does RDO stand for? Regular Day Off according to Urban Dic.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

really dumb owners


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Since ti weighs more than aluminum and spacers fill a low-stress role, it makes sense they'd be aluminum. I don't know whether they ARE aluminum, but aluminum makes a superior material choice for spacers compared to ti.
> 
> Obviously the cog is a different story... ti or steel. I once watched an aluminum cog get destroyed in a day (CK).
> 
> P.S. What does RDO stand for? Regular Day Off according to Urban Dic.


RDO stands for Race Day Optimized I think.

I built a spacer kit out of the spacers from taking apart old cassettes. Seems to work fine so far and I know other people running the same system on there bikes for over a season. I think the spacers are just plastic.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nrs1Rider said:


> ... I think the spacers are just plastic.


Even better, weightwise.

Race Day Optimized. Gotcha.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I spoke with Niner. The spacers are aluminum, and so is the lockring.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham Hills today ...










SPP


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SlowPokePete said:


> Graham Hills today ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! WAY nice!

I'm working today. 

BUTT (there's always a big butt)... at least it's Friday... and I will ride 3 of the next 4 days. May not end the old year right but I'll start the new one right.


----------

